# Georgia Outdoor Sports 3D tournaments!!



## gabe1386 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi! I just wanted to let everyone know that Georgia Outdoor Sports in Hull, Ga is having 5 maybe 6 3D tournaments.
 The Dates are below.  All tournaments are form 9am. until 3pm.

                                         April 10th.
                                         May 8th.
                                         June 12th.
                                         July 10th.
                                         August 14.
                                         August 28th maybe.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

That sounds good. I'll be there. Where are they going to be holding the tournaments at?


----------



## gabe1386 (Feb 25, 2010)

They will have the shoots at Brush Creek Sporting Club in Colbert.


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 25, 2010)

*Sounds great .. where can we get more info ?*

This is even closer to us Augusta area folks than Banks County.

Any info on Classes, type of targets, cost ?


----------



## gabe1386 (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know anything bout the classes, targets or price yet. I will let yall know as soon as I find out.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 25, 2010)

nice avatar there flatwoods with that new z7 at full draw


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks oldgeez, took me long enough to get a picture up there. Brush Creek will be a heck of alot closer than the ones I've been going to every weekend. Even though that doesn't make much of a difference. I usually end up shooting anyway because its so addicting. I'll just feel alot better spending 5 dollars worth of gas to go shoot rather than 30.


----------



## RCaughman (Feb 25, 2010)

Keep us posted, We live in S.C. but would not have a problem traveling.how far is this from augusta??


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Depends on which part you are coming from, but my guess would be right around 2 hours??? Could be wrong though..


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 26, 2010)

*Just guessing...*



RCaughman said:


> Keep us posted, We live in S.C. but would not have a problem traveling.how far is this from augusta??



Looking at the internet map sites, it looks like it should be under 2 hours from most of the Augusta area.  I live in Thomson, and I am estimating this location will be about 45 min - 1 hour from here (assuming the directions are right !)


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 5, 2010)

*Is this shoot still on for this Sat ?*

Trying to plan out my weekend -

Is this event still going to happen this Saturday, April 10th ?

This board is a key place to keep folks informed.  A good map to show where it is will help, too.


----------



## BMCS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Same Here*

I would like to hit this one then go to Social Circle on the way home.  Directions Please from Augusta.  Escape the Masters.


----------



## S.ROB (Apr 5, 2010)

*north ga shoots*

the address is..... brush creek sporting club
 1631 moriah church rd
  colbert ga
   from thompson take hwy 78 to highway 22,  toward comer, then hwy 72 toward athens, about 5 miles from comer to colbert, as you go thru colbert brush creek rd will be 2nd or 3rd rd on the right.  moriah church rd is about 2.5 miles on rt.   706-788-2910
  better directions on map quest.
        Scott


----------



## droptine12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Open money,open trophy,hunter,novice,womens hunter,kids and traditional all trophy classes 10.00. Money class 20.00. All mckenzie targets.


----------



## BMCS (Apr 6, 2010)

S.ROB said:


> the address is..... brush creek sporting club
> 1631 moriah church rd
> colbert ga
> from thompson take hwy 78 to highway 22,  toward comer, then hwy 72 toward athens, about 5 miles from comer to colbert, as you go thru colbert brush creek rd will be 2nd or 3rd rd on the right.  moriah church rd is about 2.5 miles on rt.   706-788-2910
> ...



Thanks buddy,
We will see you there, we shot here last year, great shoot we had a big time.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 9, 2010)

Are you going to have a womens open class or just womens hunter?


----------



## Headhunter68 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great shoot, enjoyed the hospitality and the course was a good test.


----------



## S.ROB (Apr 10, 2010)

*gos*

Had alot of fun, did not shoot anywhere near as well as I wanted to. get em next time. 

    if my yardage was on I shot left or right , hot or cold all day.

      I made a good shot on the bear up the hill,but only managed an 8.

     Forgot to reset yardage that gave me a big fat goose egg.
 Did any one burn it up?
                   S.ROB


----------



## Dingo26 (Apr 10, 2010)

just wanted to let everyone in north ga that didn't shoot the 900 round, and didn't shoot the Ga Outdoor Sports  shoot (3D) saturday you really missed a good time.  Great people, very good setup, very fair course. I shot like ##$%$###$% but it was my fault.  May 8th is the next one for these folks and it would be nice to see more of the North Ga guys show up. They will also have a qual. in june just before state.  Thanks to the folks from Ga Outdoors for the work you guys and gals did.  Will be back and try to bring some people with me next time.  Danny


----------



## riskyb (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Dingo, just be ready b/c we will be changing the course for the next shoot i beleive. But we will have it jam up again I'm sure. Today was the first time i have ever even shot 3D, but it was a blast and likely another itch to scratch. Now i need another bow ect ect what a life. But i walked it twice with droptine and shot a 152 from the reds and a 163 from the white with my huntung setup. I should have brought my binos but i just shot kill shots since i couldnt see those small circles.lol


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 10, 2010)

S.ROB said:


> Had alot of fun, did not shoot anywhere near as well as I wanted to. get em next time.
> 
> if my yardage was on I shot left or right , hot or cold all day.
> 
> ...



No, I certainly didn't, shot 171....no blanks but too many nickels. Good range, well set up, but a LONG way around! Beautiful setting too.  I did overhear that that Renner fellow shot 6 up......very good score on that range! I did however make a good shot on that first target in the field, 45+yds....can't remember what  I shot it for, but it was out there a little ways. Looking forward to another shot at it.....
Alligood.....


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a good time shooting today. It was a nice set up and challenging course. Also got to shoot with a good group as always. I was a little nervous going into the shoot since I was shooting the hunter class for the first time, but I definitely did better than I was expecting. Maybe a little beginners luck!?!? lol But hey, I'll take it. I shot a 192. She said she was going to try to have the scores posted tomorrow, but I'm not sure what site? anybody know


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 10, 2010)

way to go brad, i knew you'd be good in the hunter class..192 is a great score on a tough course.  i wasn't there, shot 90 arrows, but it seems to be close enough for me to get there.  if guys can come from augusta, 70 miles on the back roads, i can come 35, lol.  yeah, ole dan renner has been around the block several times, i think he shoots senior pro.  he can give you a shootin' lesson.


----------



## bowman77 (Apr 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> No, I certainly didn't, shot 171....no blanks but too many nickels. Good range, well set up, but a LONG way around! Beautiful setting too.  I did overhear that that Renner fellow shot 6 up......very good score on that range! I did however make a good shot on that first target in the field, 45+yds....can't remember what  I shot it for, but it was out there a little ways. Looking forward to another shot at it.....
> Alligood.....



Alligood it was a blast meeting you and shooting with you. I really do shoot better then what I did. LOL


----------



## stuffer (Apr 11, 2010)

good shoot great  layout  we really enjoyed it wish the indian could have done his part the bow shot good the cat behind it not so good  maybe better luck next time


----------



## BMCS (Apr 11, 2010)

*Great Shoot*

Really enjoyed it, great setup, great location and some really nice folks.   I would love to deer hunt this place.  I saw so much deer sign, I forgot that I was shooting a tournament at one point and started looking for places to put a deer stand. 
Anyway great shoot very difficult for me with yardages in the open fields.  Shot a 170, had four 5's.  Cant wait to go back hopefully I will shoot a little better.  Will bring the whole crew from Augusta next time.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 11, 2010)

Wish i was able to go yesterday but i had to work.  I did however, go into Georgia Outdoor Sports today and shoot the techno hunt with one of the owners, Bruno.  He is a great guy to talk with and shooting with him was pretty fun too!  his wife, the other owner, was busy out in the store selling crickets, minnows and everything else.  They are not usually open on Sundays but, by popular demand, they opened for the fishermen this morning and they said they are thinking of being open every sunday from here on out from 8am to noon on Sundays for customers who want to come in to buy bait, or whatever floats their boat.  

Kudos to Georgia Outdoor Sports for running a fine business.


----------



## Dingo26 (Apr 14, 2010)

*11p&ybowhunter*

You are correct about the owners of Ga Outdoor Sports, They are as good as you will find in this business. The STAFF aint bad either. Stop by and say hello if you're in the area. I know from first had experience they will do everything they can to make you happy, u don't find that everywhere you go.    Great job and look forward to the next shoot.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 14, 2010)

Where can we find the scores for last Sat at the GOS shoot? I stunk it up, but would still like to know how everybody fared....


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 14, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Where can we find the scores for last Sat at the GOS shoot? I stunk it up, but would still like to know how everybody fared....



same here, I know it was awful for me but I would still like to see how everyone else did


----------



## BMCS (Apr 14, 2010)

I called Carrie yesterday, she said she would post them on the stores website in a couple of days.  David I know of at least two people you beat and I'm one of em. 171 to 170.  I didnt shoot well but I had a blast.


----------



## BMCS (Apr 16, 2010)

BMCS said:


> I called Carrie yesterday, she said she would post them on the stores website in a couple of days.  David I know of at least two people you beat and I'm one of em. 171 to 170.  I didnt shoot well but I had a blast.



Okay Carrie the wait for these scores is killing me.


----------



## pepperrocks (Apr 17, 2010)

I shot a couple at Banks county last year, I was upset when they cancelled, but understand the reasons, but was there the saturday after the targets were stolen, just sucks, you gotta have BALLS....to steal from a hunting club. Anyway, I live in winder and would love to come out, is the schedule posted. I have a 9yr old is it open, any kids classes...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 17, 2010)

pepperrocks said:


> I shot a couple at Banks county last year, I was upset when they cancelled, but understand the reasons, but was there the saturday after the targets were stolen, just sucks, you gotta have BALLS....to steal from a hunting club. Anyway, I live in winder and would love to come out, is the schedule posted. I have a 9yr old is it open, any kids classes...



If i am not mistaken, there is a kids class...but there really good so you might wanna just stick to novice!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 20, 2010)

Scores???


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 20, 2010)

I was wondering about the scores also.  The lady at the shoot told me she would try and have scores posted by Sunday afternoon but I still havent seen them.  I have also called the store and they say they are going to be posted.  I know I didnt place or anything but I would still like to see what the other scores were like.


----------



## riskyb (Apr 22, 2010)

The scores have been tallied and Carrie has sent them to our web guru for posting i will check and see about the hold up guys, the scores are up guys


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 23, 2010)

riskyb said:


> The scores have been tallied and Carrie has sent them to our web guru for posting i will check and see about the hold up guys, the scores are up guys



Where?


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 23, 2010)

www.georgiaoutdoorsportsathens.com


----------

